# Show Your Pets



## foxfish

OK I am a ferret whisperer!
Here are few of my clients...


----------



## howanic

*Re: pets*

me too!!! Not so much a ferret whisperer though, more of a cleaner and referee


----------



## Ben M

*Re: pets*

Here are a few pics of my dogs Millie and Kirby. I'll find some pics of my other pets later.

























cheers


----------



## foxfish

*Re: pets*

Wow beautiful dogs but only one has a tail?


----------



## Tom

*Re: pets*

Just snapped some of the Greyhound   








Tom


----------



## Ben M

*Re: pets*



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Wow beautiful dogs but only one has a tail?


Thanks, Millie was docked before the ban, but Kirby is 6 months younger.


----------



## foxfish

Nice hound Tom! I just love to watch them run on the beach


----------



## stevec

Heres a few of mine  kept parrots for years now and the westie an adult now


----------



## LondonDragon

Pixie and Chelsea the Portuguese Podengos






Most recent photo of them together:






And Chelsea is 2 today:


----------



## Ian Holdich

that one with the heads tipped is great!

heres my black lab





with his pals





as close as they still are now and the little one is now 3. He won't go anywhere without him!


----------



## LondonDragon

Really cool photos guys  love blacks labs, thanks for sharing


----------



## JenCliBee

My 2 dog's ... ruby and cairo









Cairo as a puppy





Ruby as a puppy






My 3 Cat's

Clio





Jenson





Even though still not with us anymore, this was my baby Pheebee





R.I.P my little baby


----------



## GreenNeedle

My dog is called Jiggy.  He's a greyhound that we rehomed as an 8 month old puppy and he's approaching his second birthday in April.  Not an ex racer and has no tattoo in his ear.  Apparently without the tattoo it means he is classed as a lertcher and not a greyhound.  Bit silly as he is definately a greyhound. lol



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Nice hound Tom! I just love to watch them run on the beach



Didn't get a pic of him running.  I was so consumed with watching him I didn't have the camera in my hand at that time




He's always a happy bunny after though 






If not a little tired:







He likes the kids too:






And unfortunately the sofa too:






Bit of a sad story at the moment as we have just found out one of the boys has a major allergy to him and therefore trying to find a good home for him.  Is hard to let go 

AC


----------



## flygja

Here's Trippy!




The reason why we call her Trippy was because she only has 3 legs, Trippy being the cute-i-fied version of Tripod    She was a stray we found at our old apartment block, mewing for 2 days at least. Her left rear leg was mangled till we could see the bone! So we hospitalised her for 2 weeks and she's been living with us ever since. 

Here she is when we brought her back from the vet the first time. Estimated a month old.




This random shot won me the "Photo of the Week" on dyxum.com  8) 




Oh yeah, she knows how to have fun! Tiger is a brand of lager from Singapore by the way.




Last two shots. She really loves sleeping on clean clothes..


----------



## foxfish

Christmas ferret.....


----------



## Ady34

Hi all,
this is my mini schnauzer..... Bowser!









Ady.


----------



## Gary Nelson

He's a stunner Ady!

Here is my boy 'Jasper'....


----------



## Tom

Here's Steve


----------



## foxfish

HI Steve


----------



## ghostsword

Those dogs look amazing! Wow!! 


___________________________


----------



## mitchelllawson

Wish i could upload some pics, Steve is very cool!


----------



## Viv

Just found this thread! In age order   :
Ziggy (16 yrs)





Sadie (11 yrs)








Molly (10 yrs)
Just clipped




and in need




Peanut (3 yrs)




and Bagel (technically my eldest daughter's, she's a stray that turned up in our drive one day and would_not_leave. We think she's 2-3 yrs)




Viv


----------



## foxfish

Cant see what Peanut is - a flat coat maybe?


----------



## OllieNZ

Here is my 3



Lily (12wks)



Ty (18mths)



Molly (2.5yrs)


----------



## Viv

Peanut is an English Cocker Spaniel. I haven't got any recent photos on photobucket yet. She was about 18 mths and in need of a trim when that photo was taken. Here's another one when she was even younger




You can see the ears better in this one (and the cataracts she was born with, poor little mite   )

Viv


----------



## hinch

satan and fatty I'll let you work out which is which


Pets by hinchles, on Flickr


Satan by hinchles, on Flickr


----------



## danmil3s

photo of my bearded dragon Jub Jub and my chameleon Yoda. This photos not as posed as it looks. The chameleon was sitting on the log enjoying the sun on Saturday when my wife put some food down for him. When he saw the food Jub Jub jumped out his viv ran across the room and pinched it. They then both sat there for the photo opportunity. Don’t worry Yoda  got sum more dinner later.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## awtong

Here is Soto our 2yr old Staffy

The day we got him at 8 weeks old





And at about 1yr old





Andy


----------



## foxfish

Hey ollieNZ, what breed of dog is Lily? Akita?


----------



## foxfish

Hinch, that is a fat cat LOL


----------



## hinch

he really is  its funny to watch him attempt to clean his belly he's like a turtle stuck on his back


----------



## OllieNZ

foxfish said:
			
		

> Hey ollieNZ, what breed of dog is Lily? Akita?


Sure is, well spotted   it seems like not that many people have heard of them when we walk her we always get people asking if she is a husky. I had her at the vets a couple of days after that photo and introduced her to an adult husky whos owner couldnt get over how much bigger lily's paws were than the husky's already.


----------



## mlgt

Lovely dogs. I have been thinking about getting an Akita Inu for the last 2 years.


----------



## Stu Worrall

he's been on the forums already but this is our 13 year old chocolate lab Benji


Benji - Damian McGillicuddy Beauty Dish test by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## foxfish

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> foxfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ollieNZ, what breed of dog is Lily? Akita?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is, well spotted   it seems like not that many people have heard of them when we walk her we always get people asking if she is a husky. I had her at the vets a couple of days after that photo and introduced her to an adult husky whos owner couldnt get over how much bigger lily's paws were than the husky's already.
Click to expand...



My brother had two Akita's, one from Japanese heritage (110lb) & one from America stock (90lb).
I could relate to lots of stories about the dogs - once 'Kita' the really big one, dislocated my sisters arm when she saw a cat while on the lead. 
Another time the smaller one 'Roch' dived in the sea to attempt to rescue my sister who was having a swim, Roch grabbed her by the arm & dragged her to shore but that caused major bruising to my sisters arm!! 

I used to dress in my full motorcycle leathers & play fight with them but that got far to scary in the end.

Both dogs were great with humans but they would attempt to kill any other dog that was stupid enough to come within range!!
My whole family loved the dogs but I think my brother sighed a relief when they finally died from old age


----------



## OllieNZ

Hopefully Lily dosen't end up to much of a handful. She's good with other dogs so far and great with the kids


			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> I used to dress in my full motorcycle leathers & play fight with them but that got far to scary in the end.


----------



## somethingfishy

this is our 9 month old little treasure (nightmare  )





billy the beafy


----------



## foxfish

Is that his willie I can see?


----------



## somethingfishy

foxfish said:
			
		

> Is that his willie I can see?



dont think so but saying that im not sure what it is?


----------



## Iain Sutherland

its a paw.


----------



## somethingfishy

think your right haha talking of paws we have just found he has made a tunnel into next doors garden!!!


----------



## leonroy

Some beautiful pets here, glad to see so many kind hearts taking on rescue animals and strays.

Here's mine - patiently waiting by the window for the wife to come home:

LEO_9542 by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


----------



## Aquadream

There are my babies. Female tiny mini pincher Bella and mixed brand kitten Loki.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

My wolf and bird


----------



## Ady34

Nice ride too Whitey.....i dont mean  the bird  ......or the wolf  !!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Haa. You can tell you work in a bodyshop 

The wolf is called Nanuq, he sits like this often;-





Sleeps like this;-




Or this;-




Looking for trouble;-






Sorry about flooding with pics, just thought Id share a few 
With planted tanks, wolfs and an Audi A4 2.0 TDI  S Line (Ady!!!) ha!
Theres no wonder I have no money


----------



## Ady34

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Sorry about flooding with pics, just thought Id share a few


He looks like a handsome chap who clearly thinks he's a human and is very proud....if not a little strange, that first pic is a very odd pose he has going on!?  


			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> With planted tanks, wolfs and an Audi A4 2.0 TDI S Line (Ady!!!) ha!
> Theres no wonder I have no money


.....not forgetting the 'bird' of course, mind you i wish i had that kind of no money!!!!


----------



## somethingfishy

Nanuq is a great looking dog

What breed or % mix of breeds is he?


----------



## foxfish

Looks like a malamute to me?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hey, he is a pedigree Siberian Husky!

Yeah ady, he sits like that 'cos hes seen us do it in the same way of course ! 

They've got amazing characters. And from watching other husky vids on youtube. It appears that them characteristics are inherited as they all seem very much alike.


----------



## JenCliBee

He is gorgeous Nath


----------



## Stickleback

This is Estee Lauder from Malaysia. She is an Indian Mynah I rescued as a tiny chick and hand reared. I fell in love with her and amazingly I was able to bring her back to the UK with me.

I have now moved to Vietnam so she will soon be packing her bags again.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

JenCliBee said:
			
		

> He is gorgeous Nath



Thanks jen


----------



## Dexie

Here are a couple of pictures of my rough coated lucher Dexter









and one of my gorgeous girls who are both now in pet heaven  Megan (the dog) and Chiffon (the cat)


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Stickleback said:
			
		

> This is Estee Lauder from Malaysia. She is an Indian Mynah I rescued as a tiny chick and hand reared. I fell in love with her and amazingly I was able to bring her back to the UK with me.
> 
> I have now moved to Vietnam so she will soon be packing her bags again.




That is fantastic, she looks content! What type of bird is she and cant she fly out that tank?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Oh just seen what she is


----------



## Little-AL

The bird is lovely! Very interesting pet...
Loving the Rotties too!


----------



## sr20det

Stickleback said:
			
		

> This is Estee Lauder from Malaysia. She is an Indian Mynah I rescued as a tiny chick and hand reared. I fell in love with her and amazingly I was able to bring her back to the UK with me.
> 
> I have now moved to Vietnam so she will soon be packing her bags again.



Does she mimic words? Remember seeing loads when visiting my mums motherland.


----------



## Little-AL

Arthur... my 10 year old ginger tom. Massive character, tonnes of attitude. Best friends with my 8 stone Labrador!





Waiting at the front door because he can't be arsed to use the catflap...





And Bert, my 8 year old 8 stone beast of a Chocolate Lab - the stupidest daftest noisiest most lovable hound i've ever found...


----------



## Polyester

One of our oldest, Ginga

Some times he just have his tongue out, love it!


----------



## Little-AL

My ginger does that from time to time! Bizarre!


----------



## Lindy

Trying to learn how to load photos, if you can't see any then you know I'm failing miserably...
This is hopefully a photo of my boy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




By ldcgroomer at 2012-07-05[/img]


----------



## Lindy

That went well then.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

remove [IMG} at begining, there are 2 sets then it will post


----------



## JenCliBee

Cute dog


----------



## Lindy

Thanks for the help Iain


----------



## Lindy

Torr with tennis ball eyes
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



By ldcgroomer at 2012-07-05[/img]
Wow worked 1st time! Now I can do a journal....


----------



## Joecoral

ldcgroomer said:
			
		

> Trying to learn how to load photos, if you can't see any then you know I'm failing miserably...
> This is hopefully a photo of my boy.



He's gorgeous!


----------



## Gary Nelson

Very nice, my what big eyes you have! .... Lovely dog


----------



## foxfish

ldcgroomer said:
			
		

> Torr with tennis ball eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ldcgroomer at 2012-07-05[/img]
> Wow worked 1st time! Now I can do a journal....


Is 'tennis ball eyes' Torrs mate? It must seem strange calling - "here tennis ball eyes, here tennis ball eyes, here boy"


----------



## Lindy

Aha, no. The Belgian is 'Star' but I no longer have her. Tennis ball eyes is what happens when torr spots a tennis ball. In this case it was being waved about behind my dads head. His eyes become very round and slightly manic, your typical working collie...


----------



## foxfish

My pet found my bag of carbon!


----------



## jack-rythm

This is so random lol I should get some up as my house is a damn zoo! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghostsword

My kid's snail pet.. 


Jagunco do Monte by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34

ghostsword said:
			
		

> My kid's snail pet..
> 
> 
> Jagunco do Monte by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr



Great photo Luis   
When its dark and wet my lawn is covered in snails, its amazing to see......hope they havnt taken a fancy to any of your nice plants there!


----------



## ghostsword

They do eat the plants, but its ok, these plants are a weed emersed.. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Alastair

My pooch


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish

We made £101 for our locale animal shelter selling Christmas wreaths in our Dickensian outfits in town...


----------



## JenCliBee

Alastair said:
			
		

> My pooch
> 
> 
> Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beautiful mate


----------



## Westyggx




----------



## Mark Evans

Here's hopefully, a new addition to the family. The grey cat has been coming to the house for about a week now. My current cat (which we've had for 2 years now) is also a stray. 

Our cat has been playing with this new one. It's still very timid, but over the last few night's it's gained a lot of confidence and loves it at our house, especially kissing my current cat. 

Time will tell if I adopt her full time. 



stray-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


stray-1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Westyggx

That's a gorgeous cat mate


----------



## Mark Evans

It is a nice looking cat. I'm guessing a she.

Time will tell if she stays or not. In the mean time, i'll feed her and keep her warm. It's apparent she's not well treated. 

My back garden always seems to draw in the cats.


----------



## Ian Holdich

Looks like a scarf!


----------



## Gary Nelson

If I'm honest I'm not a cat fan, but she looks lovely!.... A great Christmas pic too with the tree in the background - looks like she is very happy there as well


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> My back garden always seems to draw in the cats.




...or the Maahuusive tank full of food located near the door


----------



## foxfish




----------



## bridgey_c

Charlie the cat







Loki as a pup






Loki as a teen


----------



## Andy Thurston

Bongo. I don't thing he understood get to bed



larry


----------



## aliclarke86

Awesome thread  

 Dexter, Neo and Popple


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Time to resurrect a great thread:


----------



## aliclarke86

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Barry the beagle


----------



## Lindy

Torr, 9yrs now. Still thick as...



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

ldcgroomer said:


> Torr, 9yrs now. Still thick as...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Those eyes are the best Lindy!


----------



## Lindy

Yes, you see every emotion and expression in those eyes.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting

My little bugger of a dog, Milo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Barry the beagle


She is a she 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

aliclarke86 said:


> She is a she
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Bernice the beagle *


----------



## Alastair

Not resurrecting as such as mine has disappeared a few pages back so heres my lucas. Or chief as my little girl calls him 

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr


----------



## roadmaster

Loved all the photo's of pet's that have adopted us unworthy human's.
Am reminded of a song by Tom T Hall "Old dog's and Children,and Watermelon wine"


----------



## aliclarke86

Alastair said:


> Not resurrecting as such as mine has disappeared a few pages back so heres my lucas. Or chief as my little girl calls him




Is he american bull terrier?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting

aliclarke86 said:


> Is he american bull terrier?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk



My dog? He's an English bulldog. Affectionally know as the spud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86

Lee Sweeting said:


> My dog? He's an English bulldog. Affectionally know as the spud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ha no I got that one straight away (unmistakable face ) mate. ment to quote Al there

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting

aliclarke86 said:


> Ha no I got that one straight away (unmistakable face ) mate. ment to quote Al there
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk



Haha! I wasn't sure


----------



## Lindy

Fairly certain lucas (chief) is a Staffordshire terrier. Should have a tail shaped like an old water pump handle, maybe Alistair will let us know...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy

Otherwise known as the nanny dog.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86

Lindy that is exactly what Rosie (the other half said) so I'm sure your right 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy

I'm sure she's right too 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

ldcgroomer said:


> Fairly certain lucas (chief) is a Staffordshire terrier. Should have a tail shaped like an old water pump handle, maybe Alistair will let us know...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk





ldcgroomer said:


> Otherwise known as the nanny dog.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk





aliclarke86 said:


> Lindy that is exactly what Rosie (the other half said) so I'm sure your right
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk





ldcgroomer said:


> I'm sure she's right too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Yup he certainly is and very much a nanny dog too. Hes very protective of my little girl. Or anyone's children for that matter


----------



## Ben M

Unfortunately we had to have Kirby (page 1 of this thread) put to sleep last December at only 6 years old  He was a brilliant dog, and it was awful to lose him so young. Millie was also very sad after we lost him, so we have now got Otto, another rottie. These pics are from when we got him at about 9 -10 wks old, but he is now 16 wks and weighs 20kg already!


Untitled by Ben Morfitt, on Flickr


Untitled by Ben Morfitt, on Flickr

And here he is with Millie.


Untitled by Ben Morfitt, on Flickr


----------



## tim

My cat Rosie




Cutest little thing I ever knew passed away today 4pm 20years and 2 weeks old, pets rock (sorry about the shitty picture folks )


----------



## aliclarke86

Sorry to hear that fella

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Really sorry to hear that mate. She look loverly!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim

aliclarke86 said:


> Sorry to hear that fella
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy  she made me a softie  


Lee Sweeting said:


> Really sorry to hear that mate. She look loverly!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


she was, shame my ugly mugs in the pic


----------



## aliclarke86

I know the feeling, my little dexi has been very unwell recently (nearly £1000 in vets bills ill) she is only 6. I would have been devastated if she didn't come home....

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting

tim said:


> Thanks buddy  she made me a softie
> 
> she was, shame my ugly mugs in the pic



Haha! It's a good pic mate. My mum is the crazy cat lady at the end of the road.. So we grow up with plenty of cats around. I have a dog at the moment and he really is part of the family. We'd miss him if he was gone, especially my son. I'm sure he thinks he's a giant teddy bear, haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim

aliclarke86 said:


> I know the feeling, my little dexi has been very unwell recently (nearly £1000 in vets bills ill) she is only 6. I would have been devastated if she didn't come home....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I can't complain she led a very long active life with 1 visit to a vet apart from jabs in 20 years, she was more like a puppy than a cat all through her life( but as naughty as a cat lol ) I'm happy she had a very spoilt long life with us, but boy I'll miss her.[DOUBLEPOST=1397773240][/DOUBLEPOST]





Lee Sweeting said:


> Haha! It's a good pic mate. My mum is the crazy cat lady at the end of the road.. So we grow up with plenty of cats around. I have a dog at the moment and he really is part of the family. We'd miss him if he was gone, especially my son. I'm sure he thinks he's a giant teddy bear, haha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I was always more of a dog guy, moved to London met my missus & Rosie taught her to sit and roll over  and that was it mate fell in love, with the wife & the cat


----------



## Wallace

Sad news Tim, sorry to hear that. I was devastated when my cat Ninja was killed by a car last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Murphy

I used to keep Gerbils before I got back into the fish .....


----------



## nickmcmechan

<a href="http://s50.photobucket.com/user/nickmcmechan/media/Lady and Max/24a0610073220b539d6d0ef91d5362cb.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/nickmcmechan/Lady and Max/24a0610073220b539d6d0ef91d5362cb.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 24a0610073220b539d6d0ef91d5362cb.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Omegatron

This is Yoda, picture is almost 2 yrs old. he was 6 weeks in this pic:




 
And with our other dog Jackie, about 13 yrs old i think.


----------



## damrabbit

The one at the back is danny now 15 the little-un at the front is Jamie now 14 and the collie is nell age unknown they are all rescue adoptees over the years

and this is our latest edition Rizz 4 years old also a rescue had him in November


----------



## roadmaster

All are very handsome pet's.
Would call em adorable but I would mean it in a very virile sort of way.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside




----------



## aliclarke86

She is becoming a lady at the mo so this is all she is doing until 2 in the morning when she wakes up and howls 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinkenoog1977

My dear, sweet, old friend Robbie, almost 14 now, nearly blind, heart problems, but still loves life, walking, going fishing, and chasing the ladies; he is a Cavalier after all.


----------



## NC10

lol @Nathaniel Whiteside video  

Start on the tank, quick glimpse of the dog, drift back to the tank and end on the lighting


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Naughty husky!


----------



## Leesey

Tired Daisy

Please sir can i have some more!!!


They are both from last year i will have to get some more. 

and daisy when she was a puppy


----------



## aliclarke86

Beautiful!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## James D

Here's our cat, after my daughter dressed it up, it doesn't look too happy but it's better than the time she decided to give it a bath .... 

http://s29.postimg.org/arqrtwrmf/cat.jpg


----------



## aliclarke86

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tam

Scamp


----------



## foxfish

Scamp looks cool, Is he, she, a house rabbit?


----------



## tam

foxfish said:


> Scamp looks cool, Is he, she, a house rabbit?



He  Yes, well mostly a kitchen rabbit with supervised access to the rest of the house (he's a bit of a chewer). I handreared him from a week old - he just turned seven.


----------



## Alastair

Well I've already posted our 3rd member of the household lucas but the image link has broke so here he is 

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

And as of today our 4th member of the household Tasha. 7 weeks old tomorrow 


Tasha @ 7weeks old by Mr-T-, on Flickr

DSC_0174 by Mr-T-, on Flickr


----------



## Lindy

Aw wee soul looks so young to be away from her litter! What is she?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy

Has Lucas had the snip? Could get interesting!  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

ldcgroomer said:


> Aw wee soul looks so young to be away from her litter! What is she?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk





ldcgroomer said:


> Has Lucas had the snip? Could get interesting!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Hey lindy. 
She is a little too young. Only 6 weeks but isn't an intentional buy. She was rescued from a druggies house along with other pups as they were kept in shocking conditions and so I had one. 

She's a little staff too and unfortunately for lucas he had the snip ha. He was really ill in January and during his op they took them away...he wasn't amused neither was I but no doubt he will still try.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Alastair said:


> Hey lindy.
> She is a little too young. Only 6 weeks but isn't an intentional buy. She was rescued from a druggies house along with other pups as they were kept in shocking conditions and so I had one.
> 
> She's a little staff too and unfortunately for lucas he had the snip ha. He was really ill in January and during his op they took them away...he wasn't amused neither was I but no doubt he will still try.



Good man. She looks cute as hell.


----------



## Lindy

Well she's really landed on her feet then, lucky pup. So many of these lovely wee dogs are bred by the scum of the earth for a quick few pounds and end up in rescue. All my dogs get the snip, I'd hate for one to accidently sire a litter. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction

There's nothing nicer than a little pup peeing and pooping around the place


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

sciencefiction said:


> There's nothing nicer than a little pup peeing and pooping around the place



Until you stand in it


----------



## Viv

I know from experience with our previous dogs that a neutered male and entire bitch can have all of the fun with none of the consequences - although our westie used to have phantom pregnancies sometimes!

Viv

PS She's adorable!!


----------



## Wallace

Meet Smudge, the latest addition to the Wallace household. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3

Missed this thread here is Staffordshire bull terrier and the softest dog ever called Blue









Dean


Thanks Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside




----------



## aliclarke86

Get that camera out of my face! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## liam11712




----------



## Andy Thurston

Bongo cant be bothered


----------



## CanisDraco

Kitties! Sirius and Tesla.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

CanisDraco said:


> Kitties! Sirius and Tesla.



Or Ying &Yang


----------



## CanisDraco

Yep, personality wise as well! Although they're both needy little things...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Aren't we all


----------



## Lindy

liam11712 said:


>


Bet the local dog groomer doesn't like you...


----------



## liam11712

ldcgroomer said:


> Bet the local dog groomer doesn't like you...


Its never normally that bad after two cancelled app and a month of waiting we took them both to pets at home and they were excellent lol


----------



## Lindy

liam11712 said:


> Its never normally that bad after two cancelled app and a month of waiting we took them both to pets at home and they were excellent lol


Oh dear, glad PAH got them sorted. I had a grooming business for many years and most groomers I know dread bichons coming through the door. My neighbours have 2 and they don't know it yet but their dog groomer is trying to pluck up the courage to tell them not to come back.


----------



## liam11712

ldcgroomer said:


> Oh dear, glad PAH got them sorted. I had a grooming business for many years and most groomers I know dread bichons coming through the door. My neighbours have 2 and they don't know it yet but their dog groomer is trying to pluck up the courage to tell them not to come back.


Yeah we had at least 3 that turned us down we take them every 6-8 weeks now its mad how quick it grows lol they are lovely dogs though with great personalities


----------



## Lindy

Yes, I used to do some lovely ones. Some nice hand scissor ones too, nice and fluffy


----------



## liam11712

Definitely fluffy


----------



## Lindy

lol, I mean like this..
http://groomwise.typepad.com/.a/6a00e553b9580e8833015393f3c7ad970b-pi

Yours is just hairy, there is a difference. They only go fluffy when the coat is brushed out.

I should add that this isn't one of mine. I can't find any of my pics on the new laptop.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Just lol


----------



## Lindy

My dog and his favorite thing. You wouldn't know he was on his way to being 10 yrs old.


----------



## Gruff

brilliant that video was the highlight of bh weekend


----------



## foxfish

LOL great fun dog....


----------



## Andy Thurston

Just because its a better pic. Bongo my 3year old lab


----------



## LondonDragon

My Portuguese Podengos 

Pixie was 7 on Sunday!



 



 



 

With her partner in crime:



 

One smooth and one wire coat


----------



## mattb180

My dogs...
.

 


 


 

The second picture is the pup at the bottom grown up, the right side image at the bottom is him at about 4 months or so.


----------



## Tim Harrison

ldcgroomer said:


> My dog and his favorite thing. You wouldn't know he was on his way to being 10 yrs old.



Hilarious...my wife had a Boarder Collie that loved to do the exact same thing...


----------



## foxfish

We have lost two of our three ferrets recently, just poppet left now


----------



## Tim Harrison

That's sad...were they getting on.


----------



## foxfish

Yeah I think so but they were rescue ferrets so we are not sure about exact age. Poppet, we have had from a baby she is 51/2 so hopefully a year or two left!


----------



## dw1305

H all, 
She is lovely, I love Polecat Ferrets, unfortunately my wife wasn't so keen. I think the story about when I nearly had to have the last joint of my finger amputated after one became a little "playful" put her off a bit.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison

Ouch...


----------



## sciencefiction

Ouch Darrel  
Very cute ferret fox. I always wanted one but wasn't so sure about the glands they have. I also have a dog and I am afraid she may kill it.

My dog Angie


----------



## foxfish

Ferrets are very often misunderstood, to start with they are domestic animals & do not survive in the wild.
In other words they need humans to care for them, they have no homing instinct or the ability to seek water, they normally die from dehydration if left in the wild.
Ferrets are the third most popular pet kept in America!

The main down side of keeping them as pets is finding someone to look after them if you want to go on holiday!

If you look at the opening post on page one of this thread you can see how affectionate  they can be, if you take the time to understand their needs.
However ferrets are very demanding during the 4 hour a day they are awake, they love to play with any creature including dogs, cats or humans (another reason they don't survive in the wild) & when I say play I mean really play... they are crazy creatures alright LOL...
All ours have been neutered but, no vet will remove their glands unless it is for the ferrets own health, they have a musty smell if left for a long time without changing their bedding but ours get fresh sheets to sleep in every few days and don't smell.
Like any pet, you need to think hard before you commit but ferrets are one pet you will never forget looking after as long as you live.
Poppet sleeps under our bed in a cardboard box at night but she does move location every few weeks, sometimes its a cupboard draw or under an armchair.
In the day she goes into her outdoor home in the garden but is always awake at 4.30 to come back inside for her tea.
We have a three story house & she loves to run up the stairs to the top & then back down again ... no idea why as the others never did!


----------



## Lindy

What a fantastic bit of film. Maybe when my daughter is old enough we'll get a ferret instead of a rat.


----------



## foxfish

Hi Lindy, ferrets are amazing creatures but you really need to visit a rescue centre & handle a few before you commit to a 'carpet shark'!
If they suit you then you are in for a treat but they are not an easy pet, baby ferrets in particular are very boisterous but at around two years old they sort of slow down....a bit LOL
In lots of ways ferrets are fantastic older children's  pets, if you have 9 ish years olds then that would be good but for younger kids ferrets might be a bit to playful!
They are not like cats or dogs, they don't come when called but learn tricks very willingly & are in fact very capable of problem solving, they are naturally toilet trained & will poo in a tray !!
They open draws, clime into washing machines, drink from fish tanks, sleep in you bed 'uninvited' & steal anything that takes their fancy!
They just thrive on human company & will demand attention.... however they love cuddles when sleepy & will lick you all over in the most endearing way..
This one is called Carlos, he is one of 13 presently looking for a home at our locale rescues centre, not only is he beautiful but very lovable & licky .. poor chap was found in the wild on deaths door, probably kept in a box & fed on bread and milk by someone  hopefully he will find some love very soon....


----------



## Lindy

Thanks for that and will wait until eva is old enough. Colin dunlop of thefishhut introduced me to his ferrets and had young 'pups'? 'kittens'? I don't know what you call them but mum was lovely and not at all freaked by him handling her babies.


----------



## LondonDragon

Bit late, happy halloween


----------



## Andy Thurston

They look well trained
I get about 1 useable pic from 50 shots with my Bongo loony lab


----------



## LondonDragon

Big clown said:


> They look well trained
> I get about 1 useable pic from 50 shots with my Bongo loony lab


haha yeah they don't move at all so its very easy! Pixie (on the left) was walking around the house with the sunglasses on, was hilarious!!


----------



## dan4x4

This is my Ralph, hes a patterdale terrier. Hes fearless, loyal, intelligent and everything a man's dog should be. I can walk anywhere with him by my side and know that I'm safe. Hes got a huge personality and can be very grumpy at times. Always cheers me up no matter what.


----------



## Andy Thurston

An updated pic of Bongo


----------



## Andy Thurston

and Bongo's new friend Judd


----------



## zozo

Joseph! 




He's bigger than a small dog. At least bigger than Tiberius.




Bubi, isn't realy that much smaller.  his shoulder hight is as the tank next to him 30 cm.




They catch rabbit for breakfast instead of mice


 

But for the rest they are sweet.


----------



## Paulmk

As well as fish i have my gsd Bo, my 3yr old traditional gypsy cob Vinnie and my wifes standardbred MJ


----------



## Sarpijk

I got a wee cockatiel named Mickey!


----------



## foxfish

Ha ha Micky is very cool!


----------



## zozo

Sarpijk said:


> I got a wee cockatiel named Mickey!




Lol.. that's so funny..  Many years ago, we had a african grey parrot.. It actualy came to us not knowing how old he was. His former owner died and the bird had no place to go because it was viciously mean and awfully quiet. One night i came home being drunk and smelling like a beer can. The parrot went crazy and talking and dancing and yelling Koko Sweet and barking like a dog. It took it out of his cage and he was the best bird you can imagine nibbled my ears and my nose and cuddled me all over. A day later when the beer smell was gone i was vicious again. After asking around his former owner seemed to be an alcoholist and did drink himself to death.  Unfortenately i came home one day from work and mother told it was stolen from the yard..  We never saw koko again..


----------



## Paulmk

we also have 3 african greys,we used to breed them but got to attached to the babies.


----------



## LondonDragon

Was playing around with the 50mm at the weekend and this is some of the results of my two Portuguese Podengos 

















No editing, just resize.


----------



## 5678

I'll have to get some pictures now! 

Current count is, a Bernese Mountain dog, 2 cats, 6 hens and a cockerel.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Damn...don't look at me with those doleful eyes...it's no good I'm not going to give in...OK you win, I give in...


----------



## parotet

Hi all

new members in the family... 







2 lovely hand-raised budgies that have gown quite a lot in the last 3 months... they are flying bandits now!


After a short bath...


And enjoying the view and drinking.

Jordi


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy Halloween!! 

With a couple of my carving skills


----------



## Andy D

Awesome!


----------



## zozo

Haha those 2 again!?  Nice couple! Such wonderfull looking dogs. Nice carving..


----------



## Tim Harrison

Oh man, those dogs are talented....
How did they do that without opposable thumbs?


----------



## Smells Fishy

Here's my shot through kitten Lilly



 


 


 
Lilly's head in Lucy's bum.


----------



## genomecop

Hmm. I'm using my photo posting service and it doesnt work here.


----------



## zozo

genomecop said:


> Hmm. I'm using my photo posting service and it doesnt work here.



Nice Bengals  most beautiful cats on the planet.. I'd love to see some pics of them.. What posting service are you using? Probably the link (url) they give you isn't suitable for forum use. The posting url needs to end in .jpg (or any other accepted extension) to make the boards image tags work.


----------



## genomecop

Here's Imani and Simba. The most demanding animals I have ever had and I've had pets my whole life. This breed is crazy and I love mine but would caution anyone who thinks they are getting a "lap" cat to stay away. I'll find some other shots and post again.


----------



## zozo

Gorgious animals..  They seem to be highly intelligent, but indeed very on their own and still to close to the wild.  I would love to have but, indeed noting for me.. 1 to expensive, 2 i live somewhat country side, i guess it's not a good idea to let them out like normal house cats can do. And that spoils the fun for me..


----------



## genomecop

Too expensive to let go outside.


----------



## zozo

genomecop said:


> Too expensive to let go outside.



Well depends on your salary ofcourse and where you live..  But if i want to get my hands on a decent Bengal i have to pay a considerable amount over €1000 for a kitten. I know a rich guy living near my place, not to long ago he imported a bengal kitten from Canada to breed with. I believe he payed $ 1500 dollar without shipment..

Anyway if you live in a relatively dense populated area where the cat walks freely around a rare cat breed like that probably would get stolen.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi All, This is my Grandsons Hamster Basil


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi All And the Grandsons Frog


----------



## Dylan

Ian Holdich said:


>


Sorry hadn't seen the dog....I had thought the baby is the pet....just kidding


----------



## Dylan

Come say hi to Sunny https://www.dropbox.com/s/5pnpnxhvr39sjiy/pet-parrots-2011-9-13-2-45-30.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Andy Thurston

Update pics of Bongo and Judd


----------



## aaron.c

This is our chocolate Lab Chase.

When he was younger...


 

Staring at me eating my toast



 

And here he is looking damp at Tatton Park


----------



## dan4x4




----------



## dan4x4




----------



## dan4x4

haha this is ralph, he's a boss dog!

he's a patterdale terrier, scared of nothing, does what he wants, has a bad temper, pretty much like me but a dog and black haha. Nothing can break our bond.


----------



## foxfish

I am a terrier fan although I don't think I have ever seen a patterdale terrier around my way!
Does he bring his ball back?


----------



## emrgroup

How's this for a cute picture?



And my Frankenstein dog. He's missing an eye




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish

Irish terrier in the first pic?


----------



## emrgroup

foxfish said:


> Irish terrier in the first pic?


Airedale terrier

The other is a black lab/rottweiler (maybe?)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4x4

even though this is a fish tank forum dogs are easily the best pets! tanks are cool but they don't have your back like a dog haha


----------



## zozo




----------



## Lindy

dan4x4 said:


> he's a patterdale terrier, scared of nothing, does what he wants, has a bad temper, pretty much like me but a dog and black haha. Nothing can break our bond.


This is one breed I used to make any excuse not to have come into my grooming salon. The Patterdale cross I did a couple of times a year was bad enough, it just barked constantly, but other pure Patterdales that darkened my door were vicious little gits. No bite inhibition at all!


----------



## sciencefiction

zozo said:


> View attachment 84403



He, he, Zozo. I think they are discussing your fish tanks......

Dark cat: "Which fish tank is your favourite?"
Ginger cat: " If you leave me alone, I'll fetch you a fish dinner"


----------



## zozo

sciencefiction said:


> He, he, Zozo. I think they are discussing your fish tanks......
> 
> Dark cat: "Which fish tank is your favourite?"
> Ginger cat: " If you leave me alone, I'll fetch you a fish dinner"


Haha something like that, they spend much time there.. But in reality it's a more like an attention disorder.. Since i have 3 tanks now i need to devide the daily attention i give over 3 tanks and 2 cats. I try my best but still they feel kinda neglected and just solve their problem like that.. The positive side is the fish got used to them hanging and moving around close to the tank lots of time a day they became less scitish.


----------



## sciencefiction

zozo said:


> The positive side is the fish got used to them hanging and moving around close to the tank lots of time a day they became less scitish.



A few years back my clown loaches used to be so skittish they'd hide if I am any near the tank. Yet, my dog used to sit next to the fish tank and lick the glass and the clowns took no notice of it whatsoever,

What cats talk in our absence:


----------



## zozo

Yeah that one is hilarious.. .. Know the original and i few others, this one i didn't see yet. Thansk for sharing.


----------



## Greenfinger2

sciencefiction said:


> A few years back my clown loaches used to be so skittish they'd hide if I am any near the tank. Yet, my dog used to sit next to the fish tank and lick the glass and the clowns took no notice of it whatsoever,
> 
> What cats talk in our absence:





Hi Sciencefiction Thank you for posting that video  Made my day I was giggling to the end


----------



## dan4x4

ldcgroomer said:


> This is one breed I used to make any excuse not to have come into my grooming salon. The Patterdale cross I did a couple of times a year was bad enough, it just barked constantly, but other pure Patterdales that darkened my door were vicious little gits. No bite inhibition at all!



I have come across friendly ones but a lot of them are like my ralph! Great companion though


----------



## LondonDragon

Bit late, here the two trouble makers!!


----------



## Lindy

LondonDragon said:


>


That is just the cutest!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

My mate Poppy, was actually my daughters rabbit but she became a teenager and I took "her",on as a going concern. It's a him actually but that's our little secret 

pop3 by AWB70, on Flickr

pop2 by AWB70, on Flickr


----------



## foxfish

Rabbits make great pets but too many spend their lives in horrendous conditions, I think the all to common 'tiny rabbit hutches' should be banned from sale!
Yours looks well loved and happy though


----------



## zozo

Yes rabbits are fun and they are playfull rascals.. I had chicken for a long time running loos in the garden (those little Japanese Chabo's). And had 2 rabbits for a few weeks staying over from a friend who was on vacataion.. Had those rabbits running loose together with the chickens and it was realy a laugh to watch.. Sometimes the rabbits got naughty and started harassing the chickens and charge them with fake attacks to spook them. It was realy like they were having just fun with doing that.

One day all 13 of them were stolen by a fox in 3 days time.. Probably a desperate mother with cups, always found a way into the chicken shed before i found the breach and she took 'm all. Well it's a cirkle of nature, at one time i had so many i was making a lot of chicken soup myself.. So why not the fox, they ended up serving a good cause, feeding litle fox cup bellies...  Never took any chicken again after that..

Here is papa Chabo with his son..


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

foxfish said:


> Rabbits make great pets but too many spend their lives in horrendous conditions, I think the all to common 'tiny rabbit hutches' should be banned from sale!
> Yours looks well loved and happy though



Yeah, I've seen many in lets say less than favourable conditions! Not this one though, he lives the life of Riley. It was one of those "free" rabbits that ended up costing circa £1200.00. Someone got it to put with an existing rabbit not realising unless they were brought up together they will fight or you need to introduce them to each other very gradually. Bought a hutch and all the other bits and bobs but I'm not a big fan off seeing them in cages so tried to let it out and about in the garden, my fence had gaps between the uprights which looked like there was no chance the rabbit would fit through but somehow it did! He's mainly fur so looks bigger than he actually is. Anyway, several failed escape attempts later in which I was extremely lucky by it running into dead ends in other peoples gardens and me catching it I put a new fence round the garden for it with stone faces and panels with no gaps so it has freedom of the garden.

Only issue I have is its partial to my rose leaves. I've started getting holes in the leaves this year which reading up I suspect may be some type of bug but I don't want to spray them with anything in case the rabbit ingests it.


----------



## foxfish

Good on you mate


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

foxfish said:


> Good on you mate



Then it shows its gratitude by waiting until I'm busy doing a water change on my tank yesterday and digging a hole in my flower beds to lie in, I think it tries to get some cool mud on hot days. Now I'll have to sort that out before my missus gets home and wants to put it in a pan for me not keeping an eye on it 

IMG_20160716_142716 by AWB70, on Flickr


----------



## Andy Thurston

Unfortunately we lost Judd boy the rotty earlier this year
Here is Zeb, Bongo's new playmate


----------



## Andy Thurston

What have you done Zeb?


----------



## zozo

Note the frown smiley tennis ball at zebs paws..


----------



## Andy Thurston

It was funny earlier when he popped his new football and ran away frightened


----------



## sciencefiction




----------



## Andy Thurston

The boys love their new bed


----------



## LondonDragon

Halloween special


----------



## sciencefiction

Hey. I wanted to post pictures of "Lucky" the kitten. I found him yesterday at 6 o'clock while walking my dog, covered in his own piss, mud and soaked to the bones by the rain, on a side of a main road....trembling like a leaf. It was actually raining hail stones when I found him and freezing.... I wouldn't have seen him in the dark, only for my dog pulling the leash like a donkey 

I took him home immediately....He destroyed my jacket but I didn't care  I gave him a warm shower and dried him with a hair dryer...He did not protest one bit the poor thing. He started purring loudly while still having a bath.....  And then what I saw was the ugly duckling turning into a beautiful swan..a really beautiful kitten....It was love from first sight for two of us...He was hugging me afterwards like a human, craved attention and followed me like a puppy.

Unfortunately, with a broken heart knowing I could not keep him,  I started calling numbers to try to find him a home...Otherwise he had to stay locked in forever in a room with my fish tank  My dog was in the other room howling like a wolf...I missed work because of him but I didn't care....

He was obviously a very tame kitten and someone must have had him before but its beyond me how he ended up on the main road in the middle of the city, full of apartment buildings...Sounds like someone dumped him and he must have spent at least all night in the freezing cold..

I called local animal welfare and they told me they couldn't take him in because they've got no room and they have 120 cats already! but could advertise him on their website....which they did immediately...I also advertised him myself locally.....And then I started waiting all day for someone to take notice of a beautiful kitten in need....We cuddled together watching my fish tank...He would not let go off me...followed me everywhere...Its like he was really grateful for being found...

In the afternoon I finally got a text message from a lovely couple. They said they fell in love with him instantly when they saw him, same as I did. They took him home to live in a nice house with two other cats. They seemed really nice people and quite the cat lovers as I hoped....

So here he is....I am no left with just pictures and videos him which I can't stop looking at....All of a sudden my dog seemed like an annoying mini monster and my fish boring to look at in comparison.. I shed a couple of tears too....

Picture heavy  He looks bigger than he is. He's probably only 2-3 months old max but very furry, with a beautiful big tail, white paws, white around the neck and white nose


----------



## foxfish

Wow he is a beauty, shame you could not keep him but very well done for the rescue


----------



## sciencefiction

foxfish said:


> Wow he is a beauty, shame you could not keep him but very well done for the rescue



Thanks foxfish. I still can't get over it...Hopefully its for the better...He did get very scared for a moment when I passed him on from my hands to theirs...It was heart breaking...to me at least....But the new owners texted me and said he's settling in very well...


----------



## Lindy

Andy Thurston said:


> What have you done Zeb?
> View attachment 90321


My belgian shepherd did this to her nice bed and then ate a hole in my collies bed and pulled the stuffing out while he slept.


----------



## zozo

Fat B... My 60x30x30 cat..


----------



## foxfish

Ha Ha he looks well fed!


----------



## Smells Fishy

I get that look from my 2 cats all the time lol.


----------



## PARAGUAY

Good way of getting the fish to stay still for a picture have the cat in front


----------



## zozo

PARAGUAY said:


> Good way of getting the fish to stay still for a picture have the cat in front


It's his favorite spot he often sits there just watching the fish, they are already very used to him beeing there. They also come up to see whats up when he's drinking from the tank. The fish hide more often for me, because i always have to take their cat away to get to them.


----------



## gareth777

This is my little girl luna who is a petit basset griffin vandeen  (pbgv)


----------



## guinnesshead

Hattie and Bonnie doing what they do best!


----------



## LondonDragon

save us!!!


----------



## Vandal Gardener

Zooty-toots - Ninja Cat


 circa 2008 team meeting with polka dots


----------



## Djoko Sauza

Anyone had their cat eat some of the fishes?


----------



## Cactusface

Hi,
    Here's Oscar the Amelanistic (he's part albino and has no "Black" colouring) Corn snake, Purchased by my son, within a week (of being purchased) he escaped his Vivarium and vanished, so 2 weeks later my son brought himself another. Two months later goes in to the kitchen and finds this snake sitting on the floor, grabs it and goes to put it back, but find there's already a snake in there!!  This had been hiding and living wild in the house. So I had him, only about 6-8" long a big worm really, but he did grow to about a metre over the 2 years we had him. Then he went back to my son.


----------



## zozo

Diogo Sousa said:


> Anyone had their cat eat some of the fishes?



I'm still waiting for the day for the fish start nibbling the cat..


----------



## parotet

zozo said:


> I'm still waiting for the day for the fish start nibbling the cat..
> View attachment 110773



Tom, my cat (which is exactly as yours), does exactly the same... 

Jordi


----------



## parotet

By the way... quite new with cats. Any secret technique for avoiding my cat splashing water everywhere every morning and every time he is bored. Electrified tank? Laser barriers?

Jordi


----------



## zozo

Haha best technique is keep the cat bussy?.. But never use spray bottles or such to shoot at them from a distance, this is often adviced by people who don't know they shouldn't. Cat's have personalety and this is something you need to judge for your own.. Some cats can take a lot others are traumatized rather quickly.. And a traumatized cat is what you absolutely do not want, if they go into protest and start peeing, you have a major problem. Also if a cat can't go outside it gets boored quicky. Just try to catch it red handed and push it away every time it does it. Mean time speaking their language helps, that's what they understand, Growl and his sounds are warnings and signs of anger when they communicate with eachother or with you.. If i catch mine scratching the furniture i use words with R in a growling fashion and or Hissss like they do. Mine understand it and immidately back off..  That's also why names with an R in it are very effective, also for dogs, they also growl.. Especialy if you use your throath to get the R out sounds more agressive.

But we have such a saying.. "When the cats out the mice dance on the table".. That's what the cat does when you are out..


----------



## Lgtuk

My little lunatic Oscar


----------



## Silviu Man

Figo!
With no comments!


----------



## Silviu Man

And the cat!


----------



## LondonDragon

Happy Halloween


----------



## PARAGUAY

Silviu Man said:


> And the cat!




Think it’s the SAE it’s after


----------



## Silviu Man

Yes, I believe she think like "the bigger, the better".


----------



## rogerflash

This is my cat. His name is Thomas. After a meal, he shows his tongue in private)


----------



## Gill

These are my newest pets.
Land hermit crabs. 
Live in a storage tote with 80/20 mix or coco fibre and vermiculite. 
Fed on zoo med hermit mix pellets. Fresh fruits. Cuttings from the tank. Duckweed etc. I also mix in some shrimp pellets and spirulina. 
Fresh room temp declorinated water everyday.
And a small bowl of salted RO.
So comical to watch after dusk, scampering about. 









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY

Gill said:


> These are my newest pets.
> Land hermit crabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk[/QU.   Fasanating


----------



## PARAGUAY

Fasanating Gill really unusual


----------



## Smells Fishy

Do your hermits ever pinch you Gill?


----------



## tam

Our temporary puppy - when she grows up she's going to be a Hearing Dog, but for now she's just enjoying hanging out with the fish.


----------



## Gill

Smells Fishy said:


> Do your hermits ever pinch you Gill?



TBH they dont, they do have an initial curiousity when first handled and feel you out. 
From experience it is better to purchase them from a shop that specialises in exotics, spiders, snakes, lizards, insects etc. I got these from TheSpiderShop. Been using them a while now, and not had any issues with them.


----------



## zozo

Not my pet, probably no pet at all.. But definitively a Wabi Turtle.. If you happen to have a turtle this is a nice inspiration for the yogurt Trick..


----------



## Hades

My white rooster named Ricotta

140279[/ATTACH]']



One of his fluffy better halves, Marieke

140281[/ATTACH]']



Don't they look stunning together?
Couple of the month!
LoL


140283[/ATTACH]']


----------



## Mark Stoakes

My number one terra myst, she's just coming upto a year old oh and also my bearded dragon Fred


----------



## David Cherry




----------



## Fisher2007

My African grey.  Rescue from the RSPCA 27 years ago when I was 14 years old.  Been with me ever since.  No idea how old he is


----------



## zozo

Fisher2007 said:


> My African grey.  Rescue from the RSPCA 27 years ago when I was 14 years old.  Been with me ever since.  No idea how old he is



The are absolut funny birds.. We once addopted one, his previous owner passed away.. And it needed a home for a few months, so a relative living in an other country could come and pick him up. We knew it was named Coco but not how old he realy was. But alledged over 30 years old. And he was a very vicious but true comedian at heart, he accepted nothing and nobody near his cage. Feeding him was a challenge not to loose a finger. But he could talk and sing like a champion and learned realy fast. He wistlled complete tunes such as the Radetzky March from Johann Strauss. Back then we also had a dog and he always was bullying the dog with making noises to draw her attention and call her name and say "Come!?" with a very affectionate tone. Than the studip dog came close to look and snif and when it was close enough the darn parrot squealed and banged his beak into the cage to startle the dog. He did this at least once a week.

One night i came home from a night drinking with friends.. And Coco went completely bonkers and saying "Coco sweet" and maded kissing sounds and wanted out of the cage. I was tipsy enough to take my changes, he won me over and opened it. He immediately came to me climbed onto my shoulder and sat for over an hour talking like mad nibbling my ears, nose and hairs and acted realy happy. All of a sudden the sweetest and best parrot one could imagine. Next morning after me taking a shower and having breakfast he was back to visious again.

After asking around it seemed his previous owner was an Alcoholic.. It was the smell of beer the bird associated with his best friend. That made the difference for him, drink a beer and he was your best friend ever and eat out of your mouth. 
No beer smell and he would try to kill you.


----------



## Fisher2007

zozo said:


> The are absolut funny birds.. We once addopted one, his previous owner passed away.. And it needed a home for a few months, so a relative living in an other country could come and pick him up. We knew it was named Coco but not how old he realy was. But alledged over 30 years old. And he was a very vicious but true comedian at heart, he accepted nothing and nobody near his cage. Feeding him was a challenge not to loose a finger. But he could talk and sing like a champion and learned realy fast. He wistlled complete tunes such as the Radetzky March from Johann Strauss. Back then we also had a dog and he always was bullying the dog with making noises to draw her attention and call her name and say "Come!?" with a very affectionate tone. Than the studip dog came close to look and snif and when it was close enough the darn parrot squealed and banged his beak into the cage to startle the dog. He did this at least once a week.
> 
> One night i came home from a night drinking with friends.. And Coco went completely bonkers and saying "Coco sweet" and maded kissing sounds and wanted out of the cage. I was tipsy enough to take my changes, he won me over and opened it. He immediately came to me climbed onto my shoulder and sat for over an hour talking like mad nibbling my ears, nose and hairs and acted realy happy. All of a sudden the sweetest and best parrot one could imagine. Next morning after me taking a shower and having breakfast he was back to visious again.
> 
> After asking around it seemed his previous owner was an Alcoholic.. It was the smell of beer the bird associated with his best friend. That made the difference for him, drink a beer and he was your best friend ever and eat out of your mouth.
> No beer smell and he would try to kill you.



That's African greys for you!  Draw you in and then take a chunk out of you before you know it's happened.  Mine (Arnie) is the same with other people.  They pair with one person and after that there is no way anyone else is going near (excluding young greys which are as soft as you like).  Fortunately for me Arnie has paired with me and only very, very rarely tries to bite but nothing too bad even then.  He's completely soft and friendly with me

I've got a similar story to you post a night out.  Few beers, came home with a mate of mine, he asked several times "if I try and touch him will be bite me", to which I replied "yes, 100%, several times" but with a bit of booze head on and the confidence that brings he went to touch him and then a few seconds later had a stream of blood running of the end of his finger! 

Arnie chats like crazy and copies what people say exactly how they say it, so much so you'd think that person he's copying was in the room.  He also associates time of day or events with words, so if a guest is leaving the house he always says "bye, bye", late in the evening he says "goodnight Arn" a lot until you cover him up, if my parents dog comes over he barks at him, whilst telling him "bad, bad, get down".  He's a lot of fun to be around and all in all is a pretty content bird

They are wonderful pets but they will be with you forever and it's not fair on them if people get them as pets in later life (the person being in later life I mean) as the bird at some point will need to be rehomed and it will probably struggle with that.  Outside of that, I know of couples who have wanted one.  They then get this perfectly friendly, young and playful bird that will happy be passed to anyone for a couple or 3 years until they start to mature, then they (the parrot) picks which person they like and that's then their partner and the other person from there on in becomes someone to attack given the chance.  Arnie is fine being out of his cage with other people, basically as long as no one goes near him, he won't go near them.  I do know people though that don't enjoy the same and their parrot will actively hunt out anyone in the room that isn't the person they like, and I do mean hunt.  So anyone reading in be warned, they are good fun but equally challenging.  I just hate the thought of these guys being bounced from home to home as people don't understand them


----------



## Shinobi

My Pembroke Corgi puppy


----------



## Sarpijk

Hi, I ' ve got a pair of cockatiels.


----------



## foxfish

Nice to see them outside their cage, are they very friendly?


----------



## Sarpijk

foxfish said:


> Nice to see them outside their cage, are they very friendly?


Well I got the female first, not hand fed just a young bird which made it easier to get attached to me. I got the male ( the grey one) to keep her company . He is not as tame and will not accept handling. He just knows when it's time to ho back in the cage.


----------



## zozo

Having numerous other places to drink more comfortably.. But still its his favorite..


----------



## foxfish

Nice colour, is his name marmalade?


----------



## zozo

foxfish said:


> Nice colour, is his name marmalade?



He indeed has a striking colour that's rarely seen in European housecats he glows almost orange in the sun. I can see why you think his name must be Marmalade. He's has the M on his forehead. It sure fits.




He doesn't have an undercoat and his fur feels extremely soft and silky. He's also quite tall and long legged and has a very gentle character.  He's my gentle giant not a grain of fat but still almost 8 kilo's. Beeing out of the ordenary also seems to come with a price, he developed a skin condition and diagnosed with an autoimmune disease called Atopic Dermatitis. Doomed to be on medication for the rest of his life - Sporimune. Without it he gets painfull skin infections and licks and scratches himself hairless. And with the medication he suffers side effects. But i think i found the correct dosage so he has the least trouble with both.

When he still was a kitten i called him Lucifer, becuase of his striking glowing fur in the sun. But his gentle soul, that name didn't suite him. Since Lucifer is Disneys Evil Cat..




His name actualy cannot realy be translated into English.. It's something local and when you hear it would sound to you as "Yoopie The Poopie"

Yoopie is short for the name Joseph and somebody realy sweet and gentle is a Poopie. And its also a saying that got popularized by a host from a television program for kids from the 1980's.


----------



## DeepMetropolis

Here are from left to right Lobi and Echo. They like to destroy what they can, and sometimes sit on the rim of the tank to drink some water..


----------



## zozo

That's about 80cm Cat..


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





DeepMetropolis said:


> Here are from left to right Lobi and Echo.


I like them. Are they _Pyrrhura frontalis?
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison

zozo said:


> View attachment 129598
> 
> That's about 80cm Cat..
> View attachment 129599


Maybe you could get him a pair of boots and hat...


----------



## DeepMetropolis

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I like them. Are they _Pyrrhura frontalis?
> _



Thanks, 
But the green male is Pyrrhura molinae and the yellow female is a crossing between a molinae pineapple and a hypoxantha. 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## zozo

Tim Harrison said:


> Maybe you could get him a pair of boots and hat...



That would definitively fit.. At times he can make the exact same look too.


----------



## Delirious

My Crested Gecko, Rune:


 

Razorback musk turtle, Torga:



 

And my two cats, Mishka:



 

And Astrid:


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper

I've got pretty high TDS on my tap water, but that's just ridiculous!


----------



## Sarpijk

DeepMetropolis said:


> Here are from left to right Lobi and Echo. They like to destroy what they can, and sometimes sit on the rim of the tank to drink some water..


 Lovely Green cheek conures! Are they cuddly? I also like the Ficus Lyrata, is it bird safe? I have two cockatiels myself.

Here is my girl


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





Delirious said:


> And my two cats, Mishka:


Very cute.





The Accidental Aquascaper said:


> I've got pretty high TDS on my tap water, but that's just ridiculous!


That is an undissolved solid, I think you can easily remove it, by dilution, when you turn the tap on.

cheers Darrel


----------



## DeepMetropolis

Sarpijk said:


> Lovely Green cheek conures! Are they cuddly? I also like the Ficus Lyrata, is it bird safe? I have two cockatiels myself.
> 
> Here is my girl


Nice birds! 
Nope mine the aren't cuddly, they eat out of your hand and one gives kisses, you can move them around but they don't like to be touched.. The male was one year old when we got him and very shy. Now he starts to make more contact. The female is quite the opposite but she always  associate hands with food..

The Ficus is bird safe but I removed the stick as the female wants to wreck the whole plant if I don't watch her.. She killed an orchid last time there was only a stem with half a leaf left.. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon

That time of the year! sleeping under the tree! Confy tree skirt!! lol



 



Couple of phone photos to capture the moment, crazy dogs


----------



## Fisher2007

I'd love a dog or two but work just doesn't allow

And are you sure you've got enough decorations on that tree?


----------



## DeepMetropolis

Wow that three almost look surreal. You must have put a lot of work in that.


----------



## PARAGUAY

@Fisher2007 well said .If more people considered the implication of keeping a dog the crisis in homing dog centres would be considerably reduced. We have Border Collies and they can get really stressed if lack of exercise and interaction between owner isn't enough causing behavioural problems


----------



## zozo

LondonDragon said:


> That time of the year! sleeping under the tree! Confy tree skirt!! lol
> 
> View attachment 129638 View attachment 129639
> 
> Couple of phone photos to capture the moment, crazy dogs



.. Crazy dogs... He says.. 

Wonderfull!!

Never mind the dog, beware of the owner. Dogs are so crazy they do not know how artistic their owner is.


----------



## LondonDragon

Fisher2007 said:


> I'd love a dog or two but work just doesn't allow
> And are you sure you've got enough decorations on that tree?


There is never enough decorations on the tree  
Dogs are great but they are hard work and I walk them a minimum of 3 times a day, living close to work helps.



DeepMetropolis said:


> Wow that three almost look surreal. You must have put a lot of work in that.


Only too me 4 days to put it up! 



zozo said:


> .. Crazy dogs... He says..
> Wonderfull!!
> Never mind the dog, beware of the owner. Dogs are so crazy they do not know how artistic their owner is.


 and thanks


----------



## Tim Harrison

LondonDragon said:


> That time of the year! sleeping under the tree! Confy tree skirt!! lol
> 
> View attachment 129638 View attachment 129639
> 
> Couple of phone photos to capture the moment, crazy dogs


They're basking in the radiation from all those coloured baubles 
Btw Paulo, your tree is magical, it's become one of the highlights of Christmas


----------



## Tim Harrison

My son has moved in to his own home and taken Scruffy the Cat with him, so we have another mischievous soul to look after, Buffy...

Was looking forward to seeing my Venus Flytrap flowering again...


Her first encounter with a mouse...


It's hard work being a kitten...


----------



## Sara_Notfors

Here’s Milo the fish terrifier a few months ago before my tank grew in.



Chilling on the sofa. 



Helping with the Christmas puzzle.


----------



## Thomas Cranham

My pride and joy - Annabel. She's a rescue who I've had for 8 1/2years now and she's amazing. I work at a nursing home and she comes with me a couple of days a week for pet therapy with the residents!


----------



## foxfish

Looks like we might have a new pet!
To be honest I am not a huge cat fan but this is simply due to their hunting habits, apart from that I love them!
I love their fur and all the different patterns and colours but seeing the neighbours  cat walking around with a slowworm or bird in his mouth is not my idea of a relaxing experience however ....this big tick infested but beautiful puss has decided he likes me and wants to move in!


----------



## Gill

Calcifer, just nodded off.
Been helping garden and pressure wash the patio, front drive and car. 







Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston

foxfish said:


> Looks like we might have a new pet!
> To be honest I am not a huge cat fan but this is simply due to their hunting habits, apart from that I love them!
> I love their fur and all the different patterns and colours but seeing the neighbours  cat walking around with a slowworm or bird in his mouth is not my idea of a relaxing experience however ....this big tick infested but beautiful puss has decided he likes me and wants to move in!
> 
> View attachment 133853 View attachment 133854 View attachment 133855


Im Not a huge cat fan either but that's a good looking beast. My parents would steal that one in a whisker


----------



## foxfish

He is still hanging around, I noticed he has a missing top canine and he always has ticks so I don’t think he has a permanent home.
However he is so plumptious I think he has a few people like me who are feeding him!


----------



## Andy Thurston

well fox you should definitely de tick him and carry on feeding. You may not be the biggest cat lover but judging by the pics he likes you. People never own cats... Cats own people


----------



## mort

Andy Thurston said:


> People never own cats... Cats own people



Reminds me of that Churchill quote "dogs look up to us, cats look down on us. Pigs treat us as equals."


----------



## Aqua360

The pygmy hedgehog I bought my girlfriend


----------



## Angelfishguy99

Some of my dart frogs


----------



## Ady34

We sadly lost our beautiful boy Bowser last october due to health issues just before his twelfth Birthday.





It was crushing and has taken several months for myself in particular to level out the emotions into realising that the sadness you feel when losing a pet is because of the immense love you share and the enrichment they bring.  So, we put out the feelers and were so fortunate to find Oshi, our new Miniature Schnauzer who has been with us for only three days. He has settled so well and is instantly part of the family....and is going to be trouble, he is so mischievous......





Cheerio,


----------



## hypnogogia

Oshi is a cutie.  Here are our furries, Moxie the Bengal and Ferris the Westie.


----------



## Shinobi

Someone has grown


----------



## PotteryWalrus

This is Cinders. She's got about three braincells and is very sweet but will gently chew your fingers as a sign of affection. 



Her brother Jet is about as smart as a cat can be but never uses his powers for good. He makes up for it with a diesel purr and the softest fur to cuddle with. They're both just over a year old. 

Are scaly friends allowed as well? 



This is Syd. He's about five years old, goes absolutely bananas for roaches, and doesn't understand the concept of glass. He's a really good listener. 

Also have a few pics of the toads I'm raising because they're TINY and adorable.


----------



## kishan313

Bailey 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PotteryWalrus

@kishan313 is Bailey a pug mix or a retro? Either way, I thoroughly approve!


----------



## kishan313

PotteryWalrus said:


> @kishan313 is Bailey a pug mix or a retro? Either way, I thoroughly approve!



Correct! He is a pug mix, with probably some beagle and jack Russell, we’re really not too sure as he’s a rescue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melll

This is Archie aka The Supervisor, our now nearly 12 year old Parsons Terrier.


----------



## DeepMetropolis

This is our new friend Loki a Poicephalus fuscicollis suahelicus. Hes really sweet, loves to cuddle and wreck things.


----------



## Majsa

Unfortunately our boar passed away in December, so we got Teddy two new friends Puk and Roos from the shelter. The girls like it together.


----------



## foxfish

Fantastic, never seen one use a hammock before!


----------



## Paul Kettless

Here is our lad Titch. He is a Jack/Corgi Cross, we have had him about 6 years and believe he is around 8 years old (he won't let the vet anywhere near his teeth to check) We adopted him from a centre after an abusive home. Where he was scanned it showed that he had suffered broken ribs, tail and skull over that time. 

He is a typical Jack and can be a right moody little git, but generally is an absolute sweetheart. Might have had a tough start, but his forever home is with us.


----------



## DeepMetropolis

My doughter her dragon testing out the cat..


----------



## LondonDragon

Since I have posted a few photos over the years of my little two dogs Pixie and Chelsea, I thought I would pay a tribute to my little one that passed last week, she developed a heart condition which became quite serious back in December just before Xmas, was a blow to us as she had to spend 3 days in hospital during the Xmas holidays and by January it was at the highest category that doctors diagnose. We persevered with her medication and pretty much dedicated our lives to her, and she was comfortable for 6 months and still a happy, cheerful dog, unfortunately while walking her one morning she had a heart attack in the garden, and after some CPR by myself she managed to come around, but her condition deteriorated very quickly, and we lost her 4 days later.

To my little girl that I will miss forever and dearly love forever, 12 years and 4 month old.





Chelsea RIP 17-06-21


----------



## foxfish

Beautiful little dog my friend, I feel and understand your loss.
How is your other dog fairing?


----------



## John q

Feel your pain @LondonDragon we lost Miley the brown staff 2 years ago and its heart breaking. Thankfully we still have Hugo the bull terrier.


----------



## zozo

My condolences for your loss, Paulo... She really was a little lovely supermodel. Always the star of the Photoshoot.

Seems to be a frequent occurring small terrier breed issue, my mate had a Jack Russell male, also died around the same age from a heart attack. He got another one. female, that was as a puppy already diagnosed with a congenital heart defect. The vet said ticking time bomb, but she can grow old with it. And she doing great so far.


----------



## DeepMetropolis

My condolences.


----------



## Gill

My condolences to you


----------



## LondonDragon

foxfish said:


> Beautiful little dog my friend, I feel and understand your loss.
> How is your other dog fairing?


Many thanks mate, the other dog is a little lost at times, she is older too, almost 14. Not sure if she will get over it, we are trying to keep her occupied, but her old age also means we can't push her too much.


John q said:


> Feel your pain @LondonDragon we lost Miley the brown staff 2 years ago and its heart breaking. Thankfully we still have Hugo the bull terrier.


Many thanks, indeed so hard to take at the moment, we miss our little girl, she was the most friendly and loving dog ever.


zozo said:


> My condolences for your loss, Paulo... She really was a little lovely supermodel. Always the star of the Photoshoot.
> 
> Seems to be a frequent occurring small terrier breed issue, my mate had a Jack Russell male, also died around the same age from a heart attack. He got another one. female, that was as a puppy already diagnosed with a congenital heart defect. The vet said ticking time bomb, but she can grow old with it. And she doing great so far.


Many thanks, she was indeed, that photo was taken on the 3rd June, one of the last few we took of her.
She is actually a Hound and not a Terrier, both my dogs are the same breed, her wire coat makes her look like a Terrier, everyone says the same, they are a Portuguese breed called Podengo, we have on smooth and one wire of the small variety (they come in three sizes too)


DeepMetropolis said:


> My condolences.


Many thanks


Gill said:


> My condolences to you


Many thanks


----------



## zozo

LondonDragon said:


> Many thanks, she was indeed, that photo was taken on the 3rd June, one of the last few we took of her.
> She is actually a Hound and not a Terrier, both my dogs are the same breed, her wire coat makes her look like a Terrier, everyone says the same, they are a Portuguese breed called Podengo, we have on smooth and one wire of the small variety (they come in three sizes too)



Thank you too! Learnd something again... I thought i knew the Pedengo but obviously only knew the larger size.
Never seen a Podengo Pequeno before didn't know they excisted. And indeed the size and the wire coat and in the UK the last thing one would expect they are Portugese Podengos pequenos. They look mistakenly similar to a terrier breed also the smooth coat one could go through for a terrier. 

Actually always thought that the Wipphet and the Italian Greyhound were the smallest hound breeds and they never were my favorite. I guess today i found my favorite small hound breed the Podengo Pequeno. 😍


----------



## LondonDragon

zozo said:


> Thank you too! Learnd something again... I thought i knew the Pedengo but obviously only knew the larger size.
> Never seen a Podengo Pequeno before didn't know they excisted. And indeed the size and the wire coat and in the UK the last thing one would expect they are Portugese Podengos pequenos. They look mistakenly similar to a terrier breed also the smooth coat one could go through for a terrier.
> 
> Actually always thought that the Wipphet and the Italian Greyhound were the smallest hound breeds and they never were my favorite. I guess today i found my favorite small hound breed the Podengo Pequeno. 😍


Most people make the same assumption about a Terrier, so it's normal and the Podengo Pequeno is not that well known outside of Portugal, they are bred for hunting and the smaller version are for hunting rabbits, descendants from the pharaohs hound.
I actually had Pixie run with two Italian Greyhounds in the park when she was younger and the owners of the Greyhounds were amazed she could keep up with them (she is slow now at 14 ), she was really fast and both loved chasing squirrels.

That Halloween photo is epic haha my rock stars  If I do ever get another dog they will be Podengos for sure


----------



## PARAGUAY

We lost Sophie in 2011 at 13yrs cross Border Collie when he arrived as a pup my daughter brought home a kitten from a school friend They grew up constant companions Sooty often following on walks Sooty passed away in around 2018 quite elderly. We got another Border Collie in 2012 but the cats never really bonded like with Sophie and Jess is fiesty temperamental anyway but is my company now just me and him. Would have been better left as a working collie probably. Pet the word doesnt cover it when the cat dog budgie passes they are part of family


----------



## Gill

Here is Calcifer post Fox 💩 x3 this morning. And a quick was down in the garden. Getting big now.


And this little cutie, may be joing soon


----------



## foxfish

This came up on my time line and in fact was a few years ago but the photos made me laugh.
Lotty had found a bag of filter carbon and decided it would be a good place to sleep for a few hours ….


----------



## mort

We had something similar with our last dog, a white golden retriever. One day for a reason only known to herself, she stormed off and rolled where a burnt out vauxhall nova had been just removed in the woods (burnt out vauxhall novas were quite a common sight for a few years bizarrely). She came back looking like a black labrador and it took quite a lot of shampoo to get her vaguely white again.


----------



## Wolf6

Here is our resident bundle of joy/idiot with no brakes


----------



## Tim Harrison

Hmmm nice litter box...


----------



## DeepMetropolis

Yes all your scape truly resamble animals.. I think this one looks like a panter.


----------



## John q

Haha, think the cat's trying to add extra hardscape (or soft) 🙈


----------



## Tim Harrison

DeepMetropolis said:


> Yes all your scape truly resamble animals.. I think this one looks like a panter.


Haha, good observation. She’s a Bombay, and bred to look like a panther. But she’s a rescue cat and quite small for the breed.



John q said:


> Haha, think the cat's trying to add extra hardscape (or soft) 🙈


Got to her just in time 😁


----------



## John q

Tim Harrison said:


> Just got to her in time 😁


You might have missed a trick there Tim,  a few years ago poop art was the not so new big thing, how about poopscape...


----------



## SiobhanGledhill

My Leonberger Boris  just over a year old and the friendliest creature you ever laid eyes on 🥰
also included pictures of the whole doggy brood with our whippet, Sealyham terries and my late Border collie Harry, various horses and cats also included


----------



## foxfish

Sealyham terries are unusual dogs, my friend has a lovely looking Sealyham with a black patch over its eye but he is a bit grumpy with other dogs!


----------



## Tyko_N

Our local band of noisy vandals, helmeted guineafowls, and their more laid back house mates on their daily outing (too many foxes, goosehawks and careless dog owners around here for them to be outside of their pen unsupervised). With everyone trying to make the most of these last nice days before the autumn weather truly starts.


----------



## Driftless




----------



## not called Bob

foxfish said:


> Sealyham terries are unusual dogs, my friend has a lovely looking Sealyham with a black patch over its eye but he is a bit grumpy with other dogs!


a friend just got one like that, and decided to name it danger mouse


----------



## Tyko_N

Our leopard gecko, showing of her perpetual smile, and her terrarium:


----------



## Lex_ac.aquarium

Henry our clumber x cocker spaniel. He's just turned 1


----------



## foxfish

Nice cross breed, clumbers are funny dogs.


----------



## Lex_ac.aquarium

foxfish said:


> Nice cross breed, clumbers are funny dogs.


Thank you. He certainly is, clumbers are so vocal with their woo woo noises, he's a right character, stubborn though 😂


----------



## PARAGUAY




----------



## PARAGUAY

Crufts and Dogs behaving Badly in one day for Jess


----------



## Wookii

PARAGUAY said:


> View attachment 184493



Beautiful! My first dog was a Collie cross - I bought her in a local Petshop when I was 12 for the princely sum of £2.50 - I selected her because she was the only puppy daft enough to be standing in the dish of water! Collie's are probably my favourite dogs.


----------



## PARAGUAY

They can be a challenge because they are so intelligent , one before Jess called Sophie was a collie cross totally loyal. Jess is a real character and always needs something to do like his day job should be with sheep. I watched the couple of hours documentary about Inuit people(BBC4) herding reindeer in Arctic conditions and the Border Collie is used as only one of two breeds able to handle the conditions


----------



## mort

Our first dog was a collie cross springer spaniel. She didn't need any training because she instinctively knew what to do. She would sit at the boundary of our house and road and not step an inch over even though we didn't have a gate.


----------



## Wookii

It is funny how they seem to have those instincts without training. Our Collie cross would always get a bit agitated if the family were in different rooms - then when once we were all in the same room for a meal , or to watch TV etc, she would settle, and would lie across the door threshold to the room so she could make sure the 'flock' was all in one place 😅


----------



## Garuf

Alas, I’m one of those cursed eternal renters and I’m pushing the “no pets” envelope with fish so I have to live vicariously and dog sit for a friend from time to time.


----------



## Kerrycarp

My collie cross puppies. The white one is Echo and the black one is Calypso. 6 month old sisters.


----------



## Kerrycarp

When I take them for a walk they are too busy herding me to run off but Calypso likes me to throw the largest branch I can then she carries it for as long as she can while Echo will go for a swim in the lake just up the path.


----------



## John q

Just chilling in front of the fish tank 😎


----------



## foxfish

He looks like a staffy + greyhound?


----------



## John q

foxfish said:


> He looks like a staffy + greyhound?


English bull terrier @foxfish  he's 10 this year.


----------



## foxfish

Ah I can see him now, I see a white and black one most days, he is of course called Bullseye!


----------



## palcente

Peanut


----------



## monzajim

Lilly the 4 year old Siberian


----------



## GreggZ




----------



## John q

Beautiful dogs @GreggZ  if I may inquire are these what we brits refer to as Amstaffs?


----------



## GreggZ

John q said:


> Beautiful dogs @GreggZ  if I may inquire are these what we brits refer to as Amstaffs?


Thanks. They are both Pitbull mixes. The white one is likely American Pit Bull Terrier, the dark one is mixed with something not sure what. They are both "blues" so they have the unique grey color in them. Best two dogs I ever had. Personally plus and just big lap dogs. Here's a better pic of each.


----------



## John q

GreggZ said:


> Best two dogs I ever had


I've owned staffs and bull terriers and mixtures of the two. Back in the ninetys these breeds  much like bit bulls attracted so much bad attention which was totally unfair. Imo they are extremely loving and gentle dogs. Here's Hugo my current dog in his prime, 35 kilos of devil dog and miley the staffy loving my daughter.


----------



## KirstyF

He’s had such a tough day.




In fact, they all have







😂


----------



## GreggZ

John q said:


> I've owned staffs and bull terriers and mixtures of the two. Back in the ninetys these breeds  much like bit bulls attracted so much bad attention which was totally unfair. Imo they are extremely loving and gentle dogs. Here's Hugo my current dog in his prime, 35 kilos of devil dog and miley the staffy loving my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 185794


Yep it's too bad they get the bad rap. It all has to do with how they are raised. And love the pic a couple of great looking dogs there.


----------



## The Miniaturist

Here's a change from those gorgeous dogs.....my little guinea pig! Provided with copious quantities of hay & greens she quite happily produces endless free root tabs! 😂
As well as her we have two aquariums, three pond fish, five rabbits and six cats!


----------



## Hanuman

Only pet I got are these. Great thing is that you don't need to take care of them. They come and go from and to the house as they wish. They also eat mosquitos and flies.



Occasionally we get the visit of a distant relative. They roam all around the neighborhood. He is very loud and could bite if you feel like teasing him.



They are loving creatures though.


----------



## Ash J

Behold.... Augustus aka Mr Meowgi


----------



## John q

Cats, hamsters and lizards... only on ukaps. Sorry for pushing dogs to the forefront but need to share how innocent these guys are 😀


----------



## The Miniaturist

Guinea pig's furious now....stamping round her cage muttering "Who you callin' a hamster? Just 'cos I ain't got no tail to wag! Grrr!"
Just to make the dog lovers happy there's a miniature schnauzer & a collie/labrador cross living with other family members! 😂


----------



## Kerrycarp

You don't wanna make a guinea pig angry! Have you ever seen a green guinea pig?


----------



## John q

The Miniaturist said:


> Guinea pig's furious now....stamping round her cage muttering "Who you callin' a hamster


Lol send her a heartfelt apology, I assumed she was a hamster because of her fantastic hourglass figure 😄


----------



## The Miniaturist

Apology accepted "squeak"!  She has a very forgiving nature....especially if I wave some red pepper under her nose! ☺️


----------



## John q

Kerrycarp said:


> Have you ever seen a green guinea pig?


No but I've seen a variegated version 😀


----------



## The Miniaturist

I'm hoping it's been photoshopped? You wouldn't take a piggy to a salon for a green rinse! 😳 😂


----------



## foxfish

I  kept a Guinea  pig when I was young, she was called Jenny and later Jennapig.
That was about 50 years ago but I can still remember her funny squeaks  and darting movements but she was never a creature that enjoyed a cuddle.
Do any Guinea pigs share  affection  with their human carers?


----------



## The Miniaturist

I had male gp a very long time ago who liked nothing more than a lap to sleep on & was allowed free run in the house during the evening. He'd trot from the living room to the kitchen for a couple if slices of fruit!
This little girl is quite communicative, getting excited when food is offered & is happy to be held but is bit of a fidget!


----------



## DeepMetropolis

foxfish said:


> Do any Guinea pigs share affection with their human carers?



I asked my daughters they have two of them. And say that they come for them to be pet but besides that don't seem to care much for their caretakers.
There is a documentary on netflix about them. 'Schlaue meerschweinchen' that says they are pretty social animals.


----------



## mort

Enjoying the view atop snowdon







She has done snowdon 3 times now and the views always been lovely from the top, just when we are half way down.


----------



## foxfish

Here is one of my ‘long gone‘ pets, my crow called Edgar who I found on the ground when I was 14 years old, about 48 years ago now!
My sister said that was going through my no hair washing phase…..


----------



## LondonDragon

Haven't posted a photo of my little one for a while, for the new members this is Pixie the Portuguese Podengo and she is getting closer to 15 years old 





Photo taken on Monday while enjoying a bit of sunshine during the Bank Holiday!! She is the same age as UKAPS!


----------



## LondonDragon

Yesterday we went and got a new puppy  same breed, Portuguese Podengo from Plushcourt 





3 month old called Mimi 




Looks like I will be busy for a while now! lol


----------



## Jobiwan

Cricket the 15 year old wiener dog


----------



## LondonDragon

She is growing fast! Mimi at 5 months old


----------



## seedoubleyou

During the 39*C heat they didn’t know what to do with themselves.


----------



## palcente

Catfish


----------



## Ossie

Little Pico …


----------



## Andy Taylor

LondonDragon said:


> Yesterday we went and got a new puppy  same breed, Portuguese Podengo from Plushcourt
> 
> View attachment 188984
> 
> 3 month old called Mimi
> 
> View attachment 188985
> Looks like I will be busy for a while now! lol


In the first pic, is that a bearded dragon in the middle?


----------



## LondonDragon

Andy Taylor said:


> In the first pic, is that a bearded dragon in the middle?


Indeed 😁 rare species


----------



## Animek87

My two babies Sora and Yuki  =)


----------



## jacobb6

flygja said:


> Here's Trippy!
> View attachment 57940
> 
> The reason why we call her Trippy was because she only has 3 legs, Trippy being the cute-i-fied version of Tripod    She was a stray we found at our old apartment block, mewing for 2 days at least. Her left rear leg was mangled till we could see the bone! So we hospitalised her for 2 weeks and she's been living with us ever since.
> 
> Here she is when we brought her back from the vet the first time. Estimated a month old.
> View attachment 57941
> 
> This random shot won me the "Photo of the Week" on dyxum.com  8)
> View attachment 57942
> 
> Oh yeah, she knows how to have fun! Tiger is a brand of lager from Singapore by the way.
> View attachment 57943
> 
> Last two shots. She really loves sleeping on clean clothes..
> View attachment 57944
> 
> View attachment 57945


Such cute photos, It reminds me of my kitten dora😔


----------



## LondonDragon

Posted elsewhere! Mimi now at 9 months old looking festive for Xmas


----------



## Myrtle

Portuguese Podencos aren't a dog you see every day! Beautiful!
Here's one of the few photos of my gang all together: as usual, the lurcher is refusing to pose. A couple more for good measure too!


----------



## aaron.c

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myrtle

aaron.c said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chocaholic!


----------



## aaron.c

Myrtle said:


> Chocaholic!



Crazy box of chocolate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.c

My other ‘pets’







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill

The Lump that is my Basset- Calcifer


----------



## mort

Our Mountain water spaniel complete with mountain (Yr Wyddfa from Moel Siabod).






and us somewhere more adventurous


----------



## Myrtle

This seems to be a group full of uncommon dog breeds! 
On a side note, I got vertigo just looking at that second photo!


----------



## LondonDragon

It is with great sadness that I share this news, my little one Pixie passed away on New Year's eve, she was getting close to 15 and a half years old, it all happened so quickly over 3 days that it is still a blur and has not sunk in yet! 

Here is one of my favourite photos of her trying to help me with the aquascaping  





Going to miss this one so much, forever loved ❤️forever missed❤️

RIP little Pixie 24-08-2007 - 31-12-2022 🙏


----------



## Myrtle

Sorry to hear your news, every day with them is more special as they get older. My oldest is almost exactly the same age (her approx birthday is 1.9.07) so your news bring it home a little more just how little time I may have left with her.


----------



## LondonDragon

Myrtle said:


> Sorry to hear your news, every day with them is more special as they get older. My oldest is almost exactly the same age (her approx birthday is 1.9.07) so your news bring it home a little more just how little time I may have left with her.


many thanks, indeed we just need to make the most of the time we have with them, pretty much dedicated my life to this little one over the last 12 months with various health issues, so this is a tough one to take in, but at the same time I did not want her to suffer and she didn't suffer much in the end as it happened so fast, we lost the other 18 months ago and we saw her detiorate over 6 months, so that was even harder and she was also younger. May she rest in piece now with her little sister, we will miss them dearly. ❤️


----------



## Mcchopper

Scary dog eyes


----------

